# Camaro kinda like Speedline or Mini-Lindy--is this Eldon?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Anybody ever seen one of these before? I remember reading somewhere that Eldon made toy cars or kits or something in HO scale, based on their slot car bodies, and i think that's what this is. I'm stripping the paint off it now, debating whether to put it back on the original plastic chassis or put screwposts in it for a Tjet...





































--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Screwposts, screwposts, screwposts!  :thumbsup: rr


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Rick, that's an interesting piece......If it were mine I'd toss it on a TJet :thumbsup:


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

I've never seen one before either. I'd guess a Mini-Lindy or Eldon too. Whatever it is, I'd very much like to see it when you're done with it--slot or not.
Thanks for sharing this unusual car with us.
cheers...:wave:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

That was worth $12000 before stripped!!! LOL


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

micyou03 said:


> That was worth $12000 before stripped!!! LOL


 yer killin me...  :lol:

seriously, whoever painted it did it with a brush and nasty flat mustard-color military model paint. The plastic is a nice metallic blue under it, and it's coming back little by little. only problem is it seems a little dull compared to the Aurora's I stripped with S'n'S... wonder if this plastic doesn't like the S'n'S...

--rick


----------



## elcamino (Jan 16, 2002)

I bet it's an Eldon. I have a couple of Mini-Lindys & they don't look like that. I remember the Eldon push cars and that looks like one of them. Nice find!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

ParkRNDL said:


> yer killin me...  :lol:
> 
> only problem is it seems a little dull compared to the Aurora's I stripped with S'n'S... wonder if this plastic doesn't like the S'n'S...
> 
> --rick



Rick,
Don't fret, there's always clearcoat & Future to give it a shine. In fact, I paint alot of my customs with a flat color base coat. It dries faster, allows me to detail with the enamels (acts like primer) and sets up nice when I top it off with the clear. Plus I have no patience when it comes to paint drying.  rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Talk about your makeover...*

Would you guys believe me if I told you that this is the same car?



















Thanks for reminding me about Future, Roadrunner. I guess this is an example of better living through chemistry... SpicNSpan to strip, JB Weld and Black Max for screwpost adhesive, Sharpie Silver for the detail trim, Future for a final clearcoat...

--rick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Looks very good Rick. Now its gotta be worth $24000 at least!!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

micyou03 said:


> Looks very good Rick. Now its gotta be worth $24000 at least!!!



Yep, for sure! Hello e-pay.  

Looks good Rick! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

roadrner said:


> Yep, for sure! Hello e-pay.
> 
> Looks good Rick! :thumbsup: rr


 Yeah, that's it... E-pay... put it on an NOS chassis, steal the rims off a JLTO, and sell it as a "ultra-rare molded-in-metallic Aurora Tuff Ones Camaro..."

Seriously, I'm thinking it needs Tuffy rims on it. A JL chassis won't work... for some reason, this is fractionally SHORTER than the Aurora Camaro, so the longer JL chassis would be a problem. But I have some JLTO rims that need a home, so as soon as I put together a decent Aurora chassis, that's what it gets. I even tried it on a chassis with RRR Cragars, but the Tuffys somehow look more "right". More pix soon.

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Rick,
Show us a pic with the Tuffy wheels.  rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

ok, it's gonna bug me that the color came out crappy, but here's a couple with the Tuffy wheels. I wonder if the color came out better earlier today because I was shooting with sunlight in the room...

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Yes, you 're gonna have to keep the Tuffies on her! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Good job. She cleaned up very nicely. You've now got yourself one nice little Camaro.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

A very nice car indeed. The finish looks great and the stripping looks like it worked perfectly. Good job!
Cheers...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

that is one fine Camaro regardless of lineage.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

That is an Eldon Match Kit car. The outer container was cardboard and built like a large matchbook. The car parts etc...were in a plastic bag in the middle. the before picture reminded me of cars in the school parking lot back in the 70's that had crazy amounts of bondo packed in them after too many Ohio winters. I definitely like the after version better!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> Would you guys believe me if I told you that this is the same car?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"FUTURE"...the Nectars, of the "Slot-Gods" :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 (Future-Holic"...) :wave:


----------

